# General > Politics >  Ice sculptures

## Fulmar

I dare say it is no doubt very wrong of me but I would have loved it had the ice sculptures actually been of Boris and Nigel and I could have watched them slowly melt away!

----------


## Shabbychic

Me too. I was really looking forward to that.

----------


## aqua

That would have been wonderful. :Grin:

----------


## orkneycadian

I didn't see this debate, but someone mentioned that the ice sculptures spoke the least amount of rubbish for the entire duration of the programme.

----------

